# enclosure check



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

i am wanting to apply for a dwa licence to keep a dwarf caimen..when it comes to the vet coming round to check my setup for suitability and safety etc do i have to show him(or her) an enclosure big enough to house a fully grown dwarf caimen even though i will be getting one that is very young..i have a setup in the setting up stage at the moment that is 8ft x 4ft x 4ft and i have scope in my garage to extend that enclosure in the future(without upsetting the original setup while the caimen is in it)to 8ft x 12ft x 4ft..if i show the vet my 8ft x 4ft setup and also show him detailed drawings of the future viv will this suffice..i hope i have explained this correctly..any help or advice would be most appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

Am in the same boat pal


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

If you want to avoid paying for another vet visit soon when your caimen is bigger, it would be a very good idea to show the vet the completed adult setup (heating, lighting, pluming etc all installed) - and also show them where you plan to house the young one immediateyl! : victory:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

i was going to house it in the 8ft x 4ft enclosure which will perfectly suit it for quite a time..seems daft getting the full 8ft x 12ft enclosure all set up and running and then bunging a 10 inch caimen in it.:lol2:..


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

as the above post said have both setups ready and show the vet both when they come saves you from having the vet out twice

and just keep the caimen in the 8.4.4 enclosure then transfer when needed too


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

the only problem with that is the extension bit will be added to the 8x4 enclosure making it 12 x 8..i can build the whole extension without upsetting the caimen and then finally knock through into the 8x4 enclosure and hey presto.done..the knocking through bit will take about 2 hours to do so the caimen could be placed in a 145ltr rub for that period but it sounds like i will have to make the whole 12 x 8 settup first and put a very young 9 to 10 inch dwarf caimen in that:gasp:..the little bugger will get lost:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

JonG said:


> the only problem with that is the extension bit will be added to the 8x4 enclosure making it 12 x 8..i can build the whole extension without upsetting the caimen and then finally knock through into the 8x4 enclosure and hey presto.done..the knocking through bit will take about 2 hours to do so the caimen could be placed in a 145ltr rub for that period but it sounds like i will have to make the whole 12 x 8 settup first and put a very young 9 to 10 inch dwarf caimen in that:gasp:..the little bugger will get lost:lol2:


Don't think you should put a 9-10" caiman in that size, I would just build the smaller enclosure and show very detailed plans and show them were its going, then just before it's ready to move into the larger one build it and call the LA up problem is at stated above you will have to pay the vet fee again but wouldn't be for a few years anyway would it :2thumb: 

of course it really is upto you, I built a adult enclosure and just got a adult :gasp: but it would of been nice to get a baby, I didn't want to make another smaller enclosure.


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for the reply mate..i can show the vet detailed drawings and show them exactly where it will extend to etc..i just thought putting a very small caimen in a 12ft x 8ft enclosure is a bit excessive for quite a while..like i said he would freak out and get lost:lol2:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Doesn't the vet have to come out everytime you apply for a re-issue of the licence every 2 years anyway? or do you just pay the fee if nothing has changed in them 2 years (mine only being £58 for the dwa fee :2thumb


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

yes..you have to re apply every 2 years with a vet inspection at that time..harrogate is £462 for 2 years (including vets visit bill):bash::bash:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

JonG said:


> yes..you have to re apply every 2 years with a vet inspection at that time..harrogate is £462 for 2 years (including vets visit bill):bash::bash:


Yea not sure what the vet fees are going to be though :gasp:

I doubt a 10 inch caiman would need its adult enclosure within 2 years (renewal-vet comes out again anyway) so the vet will be called out anyway so theres no advantage in showing the vet the final enclosure now so I personally wouldnt waste your time building it now, unless you want to of course. :2thumb:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

that was my thought i must admit but will the vet be happy with just some detailed drawings of a 12ft x 8ft enclosure and only able to actually see an 8ft x 4ft enclosure..


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

JonG said:


> that was my thought i must admit but will the vet be happy with just some detailed drawings of a 12ft x 8ft enclosure and only able to actually see an 8ft x 4ft enclosure..


I guess it depends on the vet but when I apply for mine I'm just going to have the enclosure that the animal will go into and then when they question where it'll live as it grows ill just explain where and when I'll build the final enclosure.

I think it would be madness to build an enclosure that won't be used for years espically as the vet will revisit and the licence will be renewed every 2 years and thats why they renew it so they can check on the current situation i.e. size of animal at that moment in time and its requirements.

I can understand the need if the animal would need the new enclosure before the current licence expires as they would be checking everything that is required for that 2 year period.

But dont quote me on this I havent even applied yet :lol2:


----------

